# project thread.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok if u have a new project or just some old ones laying around ur house that needs to be fixed like i do post pics and what needs to be fixed.

mini bike needs new engine. 







polaris 

expidition 325 needs something aftermarket.(to stock for me)









1974 jeep cherrokee needs a new engine. (brother killed it)









2003 honda 400ex needs rebuilding, new pipe, front right tire and grab bar. (after 1 weekend of riding my bro wrecked it.)









2007 honda 400ex needs a new bumper because of my brother and a tree at 30mph









199? honda 300 needs a front diff.









1982 chevy 1500 needs new front end. (my bro broke an axel and locked up the breaks on oneside.









1974 bronco needs a new lift. old one broke due to my brother.









195? willys jeep needs allotta stuff. been building it for 2 years now.









2000 suzuki lft 160 needs all new bearings, battery, started, chain, sprokets, and tires.









1999 honda 300 needs new front right hub (thanks to my brother.)










if u think im lieing about my brother breaking everything ask bruterider27. haha.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

would you trade me one of those 300s for my 3 wheeler?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

wanna sell that chevy???


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think I'd let the brother or the brother in law drive or ride anything.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well my brother thinks he owns everything. and sorry 300s arent for sale and the chevy isnt either. sorry. ill ask about the one with itps but i doubt it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LSUh20fowler said:


> I don't think I'd let the brother or the brother in law drive or ride anything.


Agreed I wouldnt let him touch anything.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll take that little mini-bike off you hands.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Project I'll be starting in a couple of months. Honda 70 3 wheeler; gonna sandblast and powdercoat the frame, new top end, basically just total rebuild of entire bike.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

you got some work on your hands lsu but ya let me know i would trade it for the 3 wheeler and add cash too just let me know


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like your brother needs to come off some cash for parts & labor


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

The new engine in the mini bike!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol we use those engines for sump pumps...


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I got this engine on a pressure washer.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

newest project.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, this isn't you're normal project you'd expect to find on a 4 wheeler site but the OP didn't specify it had to do with a wheeler. I'm making columns like these to be used at my daughters wedding. 











I'm almost finished with my first one.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

congrats for her. how many of these columns u gatta make?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I noticed a running theme with the word *Brother* in it.... now how many of you really have brothers....tough:brick: to admit fault ain't it. LOL!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I can almost move my miter saw to 25* & 40* blindfolded. Each column has 72 angled cuts. 4 columns at 72 cuts each is 288 angled cuts. I've never added it up until now and now I'm tired. LOL


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually u can ask bruterider27 about my bro. He can break a tank if he had a day with it. Haha.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Finished project, on stage and waiting for the wedding party.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW man!! Nice work!! They look perfect.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job Bruin!! I'll have to keep you in mind for next time


----------

